

Ad-blocking software is 'worse than Superfish' - tomtoise
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31586610

======
voidz
Meh, BBC Bait Click alert.

The title makes the impression that this is about 'all' ad blockers. But to
quote from the actual article:

"PrivDog has been found to compromise a layer of the internet known as Secure
Socket Layer (SSL) - used to safeguard online transactions. It follows the
discovery of a similar problem with Superfish, software pre-installed on some
Lenovo computers."

I stopped reading after that. BBC should know better. Ah LOL who am I kidding.
But just to be clear, I am pointing at them, not you per se, tomtoise.

~~~
SteveMoody73
Calling it an Ad blocker is misleading as well. More Ad replacement.

"PrivDog - a tool designed to block ads and replace them with ones from
"trusted sources" \- joins a growing list of software affected by related
security flaws."

